# to all valeters and detailers



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

can you's suggest a 5 litre trade can/container of the best tyre dressing???

thanks for input:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Espuma rd50. Or maxolen :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Espuma RD50 Tyre Dressing

£33.67 a tad pricey


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

If you can get it the best is undoubtedly Malco 'Appeal' in a US Gallon....and you can dilute to taste/shine from full gloss down to satin.....if not i use AS Highstyle


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Autosmart highstyle.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Highstyle?
Finish?

(both AS, depending on what you want from it.. highstyle super glossy and quite durable, finish slightly more subtle sheen when diluted 1-1 making 10L for about £13.. doesn't last that long though.. a week or so)


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Autosmart Highstyle - Tyre Dressing

Very glossy initially, but settles down into a lovely satin patina. :thumb:

ps - I'm neither a valeter or full-time detailer, I'm just an enthusiastic weekend warrior.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

got AS HS and finish,looking for something new and better:thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Gtechniq T1 - you can buy it in one litre size, and due to T1's great durability (if prepped correctly) a litre should last you a long time.* :thumb:


* 250ml bottle of T1 has lasted me over 9 months, with 50ml still remaining.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Tips said:


> Gtechniq T1 - you can buy it in one litre size, and due to T1's great durability (if prepped correctly) a litre should last you a long time.* :thumb:
> 
> * 250ml bottle of T1 has lasted me over 9 months, with 50ml still remaining.


yeah tips that sounds good stuff so it does,was looking at this few days ago for my own vehicles,but defo need 5 litres :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Tips said:


> Autosmart Highstyle - Tyre Dressing
> 
> Very glossy initially, but settles down into a lovely satin patina. :thumb:
> 
> ps - I'm neither a valeter or full-time detailer, I'm just an enthusiastic weekend warrior.


Only a part time weekend warrior from now til next May :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

S63 said:


> Only a part time weekend warrior from now til next May :thumb:


So, so true S63, I'm a full time weekend warrior during the international/friendly weekends


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Calling all Espuma RD50 Tyre Dressing fans, what colour is this tyre dressing please?


----------



## Pugboi (Aug 17, 2012)

High style IMO for the money :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Valetpro traditional tyre dressing or highstyle for long life gloss finish.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Highstyle


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm actually a big fan of AutoGlym Rubber Plus Cleaner! It's the only AG product i actually like to be honest but the finish it gives is superb and on clean tyres i get around 2 weeks out of it which i think is pretty good.

As Tips says, GTechniq T1 is excellent stuff if you can live with a smaller bottle. 2 weeks and counting on my tyres and they look superb still!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

what dont you like about AS highstyle? 

theres now alot better tha any of the general AS products imo. you literaly cant beat them

if its too shiny, just wipe an MF over them after 

if you like a matt finish, then zaino stuff is good  that the only 2 tyre dressings i use


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Tips said:


> Calling all Espuma RD50 Tyre Dressing fans, what colour is this tyre dressing please?


Yellow ish tips. Like yellowy lemonade


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

M4D YN said:


> Espuma RD50 Tyre Dressing
> 
> £33.67 a tad pricey


a so got that price wrong:devil::wall:JOKE, TO ESPUMA 

Your Total
£33.67Sub-Total:
£11.95Zones Table Rate (1 x 5.00kgs) (Scotland):
£9.12:
£54.74Total:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I guess we'll have to buy some mls of RD50 from professional detailer peeps.

Talk to me, I'm listening


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Got myself the 1 litre T1 for £35, goes a really long way and is great on all plastics and trim.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Have you tried Autosmart Kril? If you want something that gives a satin sheen and lasts for weeks and weeks then I think you will like it. It's pressure washer resistant too. It drys like a layer of flexible/non yellowing resin to the tyre wall so will only come off if you scuff a kerb etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

The Doctor said:


> Have you tried Autosmart Kril? If you want something that gives a satin sheen and lasts for weeks and weeks then I think you will like it. It's pressure washer resistant too. It drys like a layer of flexible/non yellowing resin to the tyre wall so will only come off if you scuff a kerb etc.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes,i want high sheen as its for customers cars and i have 95% of all AS products :thumb:


----------



## Mr Shoelaces (Dec 27, 2007)

M4D YN said:


> a so got that price wrong:devil::wall:JOKE, TO ESPUMA
> 
> Your Total
> £33.67Sub-Total:
> ...


talk to them they might have a local distributor in your area so you wont have to pay the delivery charge!!!!


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

Should of rang me Tips, I have RD50, G202 and fabricare that you can have some.

Been using RD50 & G202 for over 5 years now.

Depending on tyre I either apply with brush, sponge or spray.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

adetailedvalet said:


> Should of rang me Tips, I have RD50, G202 and fabricare that you can have some.
> 
> Been using RD50 & G202 for over 5 years now.
> 
> Depending on tyre I either apply with brush, sponge or spray.


Aaarrrgh - you are too kind Matthew









I suspected that tyre dressing was Espuma RD50, I didn't realise you were a fan of the other Espuma range too. :argie:

See folks, these professional detailers are using this stuff!

I'll pop round with my empty sample bottles, when you have a spare moment Matthew


----------



## sparkey32 (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm just an enthusiastic weekend warrior.

Loving the title Tips, quite like that descript myself


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

sparkey32 said:


> I'm just an enthusiastic weekend warrior.
> 
> Loving the title Tips, quite like that descript myself


Cheers sparkey32, it's not copyrighted, so you can have the title.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Is this stuff worth a go?

Regards,
Steve


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

I have a likening for Autoglym Instant Tyre Dressing. They do it in bulk too, under a different name of course, just no sure which it is. But I do know that Super sheen is good too for tyres.
Highstyle is good, very good to be fair. Lasts really well.
Meguiars Hyper dressing is good too, comes in a U.S gallon but dilutes to suit. I found it best to apply a coat when the tyres are wet from cleaning, then reapply when they have dried off and it will last 2-3 week, same with the Autoglym stuff.
Another one I quite like is Concept Chemicals Contour Tyre Dressing, and Outline rubber Dressing. Contour lasts reasonably well even on uncleaned tyres. The Outline doesnt last too long unless you coat it up but looks good.


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

Highstyle for all my valets. Highstyle/Megs Endurance mix for details.

Can't beat it for durability, results & value for money imo.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Lowiepete said:


> Is this stuff worth a go?
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


you would like to make changes to your order click here to return to your Shopping Basket.

Name	Price	Total
Tyre Dressing Supreme - Waterbased 5 Litre
Quantity: 1
£8.38	£8.38
Sub-total	£8.38
Shipping	£25.00
Tax	£6.68
Grand Total:	£40.06

:wall:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

M4D YN said:


> Shipping	£25.00


Erm... get it delivered to a mate in Carlisle and collect it - how they justify that 
difference, like £6.95+VAT for England and £25+VAT for Scotland is a mystery,
and outrageous!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Lowiepete said:


> Erm... get it delivered to a mate in Carlisle and collect it - how they justify that
> difference, like £6.95+VAT for England and £25+VAT for Scotland is a mystery,
> and outrageous!
> 
> ...


my god springs to mind,totally insane  i'll make a little phone call and see how they justify it


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

Tips said:


> Aaarrrgh - you are too kind Matthew
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am free today if you get this in time, dont bring 1Litre bottles haha.

You can try the RD50, G202 and Activo (snow foam) if you want :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

adetailedvalet said:


> Am free today if you get this in time, dont bring 1Litre bottles haha.
> 
> You can try the RD50, G202 and Activo (snow foam) if you want :thumb:


PM Sent :thumb:


----------



## Phantom (Aug 6, 2007)

AS Trim Wizard highly recommend


----------



## A-Chem (May 23, 2012)

Lowiepete said:


> Erm... get it delivered to a mate in Carlisle and collect it - how they justify that
> difference, like £6.95+VAT for England and £25+VAT for Scotland is a mystery,
> and outrageous!
> 
> ...


We agree that it is totally outrageous, unfortunately our carriers are predominantly based in England and therefore we get charged very high rates for Scotland and Highlands & Islands.

Please bear in mind that £6.95 + vat is for up to 20KGs (4 x 5 Litres), and therefore if buying larger quantities of the products it doesn't work out quite as expensive.

In regards to the product, for a waterbased tyre dressing the Tyre Dressing Supreme is fine - however it is a cheaper alternative to our solvent based Long Life Rubber & Plastic Dressing - http://www.achem.co.uk/shop/product-details.php?prdID=62

We hope this helps and if you have any more questions about carriage rates or our tyre dressings please do not hesitate to contact us.


----------



## F2 Ed (Nov 6, 2006)

Bustanut said:


> Autosmart highstyle.


As above, thats what i use most of the time


----------

